# anyone know ASSERO SERVICES



## clrimes (Apr 10, 2015)

Does anyone know any thing about ASSERO SERVICES LLC. Thanks for any info.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Did you try the search function? They were just discussed recently.


----------



## DNJ SERVICES (May 21, 2015)

*took over*

I work for them now. they took over for SFS in my area. decent company. slow pay. April check came on May 28th


----------



## cfm (Apr 20, 2014)

I've spoken with them several times, never worked for them. Heard slow pay, but they do pay. Just here-say though. I'd be interested in what other have to add.


----------

